# Steak Flipper...



## Robert A.

I know its not a duck call but it felt good to do something different for a change.. Hand made pigtail from 3/16" stainless rod, mesquite handle, capped with axis and stainless band.


----------



## Castaway2

great looking!!! but use tongs to flip those steaks helps keep them juicey (no holes) 
definetly nice looking though!


----------



## Robert A.

I agree; however the idea is not to punch s hole thru your steak! Just barely catch a corner.. But then again my medium rare steaks stay pretty juicy just the same!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Great looking flipper! I agree about them not affecting the juiciness of the steak. I use one all of the time and have never had a dried out steak. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasgilbert

some people have never seen one being used for it's intended purpose. They are used in slaughter or packinghouse bus, "liver hook"


----------



## Robert A.

I did not know that!! Learn something new everyday.. Thanks for sharing Amigo!!!


----------



## lady linda

Very nice.


----------



## bill

The band at the end really sets it out! Sweet looking


----------



## ronbeaux

Beautiful!!

My lathe broke and they lost my new one. I think a steak would make things better......


----------



## saltwatersensations

Want to sell any? They don't have to be that fancy but I would like to have a few. That looks great


----------



## Robert A.

Thank you all for your kindness!!!!
Here are some better pics..


----------



## FishBone

Very nice Robert.


----------



## Gottagofishin

The workmanship is excellent, but I'm not poking a hole in and aged prime filet while it's cooking. I would use it on a brisket of pork butt though. 

Nice job


----------



## wtc3

Well. Now I NEED 3 of these. I'll trade you a couple of real nice custom duck calls for them! 

Very nice man!


----------



## Titus Bass

Very nice work....


----------



## Robert A.

Thank you again! You are all too kind!


----------



## WildThings

Got them Robert Thxs


----------



## Robert A.

No problem mi amigo!! I wanta see some pictures when you are done!!!


----------



## Tortuga

wtc3 said:


> Well. Now I NEED 3 of these. I'll trade you a couple of real nice custom duck calls for them!
> 
> Very nice man!


LOL..talking to Robert about 'nice custom duck calls' is like talking to Noah about high water... Robert wrote the book on duck calls....


----------



## wtc3

Lol. You're absolutely correct! All of my calls come from Robert. He's definitely mastered the craft.

I have the nicest one he made for me sitting right next to one of your pens! :thumbup:


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, congrats!


----------

